# ports quitting after starting



## nedry (Jul 17, 2017)

hi i have noticed that some ports when compiled exit on start, currently firefox and remmina has anyone experienced this? i noticed that at one time libreoffice used to do this but has been fixed.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 17, 2017)

nedry said:


> hi i have noticed that some ports when compiled exit on start, currently firefox and remmina has anyone experienced this?



Try starting them from the command line. That will show you any problems they have that keep them from starting and give you an idea how to go about fixing it.


----------



## nedry (Jul 17, 2017)

i have tried that, in the shell, they start and then exit, no error messages, however if you add a --help it runs and gives you the options. just graphically starts and exits, nothing on the xwindows display.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 17, 2017)

When a program won't start for me it's most often after I've updated another that did something to a dependency of said program. Trying to start it from the terminal usually shows it to be an .so file and reinstalling said program usually does the trick.


----------



## talsamon (Jul 18, 2017)

`pkg check -dn` or `pkg_libchk` (from ports-mgmt/bsdadminscripts) should show you missing libraries.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 18, 2017)

And if all the above still don't give you anything conclusive you can always use truss(1) or maybe ktrace(1) to check what's going on "behind the scenes".


----------



## nedry (Jul 18, 2017)

very odd, just compiled Thunderbird with gtk3 and it exits without showing anything on the xwindows display, i recompiled with gtk2 and it works perfectly, maybe all my trouble with apps quiting is if they are compiled against gtk3


----------



## talsamon (Jul 18, 2017)

I wrote yesterday  in the gtk3/firefox thread.
I don't know if this is the real cause of your problem,
but maybe it is the x11-theme.
The post from yesterday:
Look at this thread: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/60498/#post-347876
I have installed x11-themes/gtk-arc-themes and use the settings.ini which posted someone in this thread (and this solved the problem - in this thread it was my problem).


----------



## talsamon (Jul 19, 2017)

By the way: jbeich the maintainer of the mozilla ports told me
the gtk2 option will be deprecated soon.


----------

